# Dry Just Black Cherry SP



## MurphyTexas (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Knudsen's Just Black Cherry juice to back flavor Skeeter Pee?

Since making SP is all about trying different things; I decided to Back Flavor Dry rather than Back Sweeten. Today I added a 32 oz bottle of R. W. Knudsen's unsweetened Just Black Cherry to a 5 gallon carboy of finished stabilized Skeeter Pee. The specific gravity is exactly 1.0 so it is dry. WOW. This tastes great at room temperature and without a need for sweetening. Of course, I will sweeten a bottle with simple syrup and have friends who prefer dry wine to do a blind taste test to see what they think.

Just Black Cherry quart glass bottle was $3.88 at Walmart. The ingredients list: Juice from ripe whole black cherries. No added water. No preservatives. No sugar. Just a very strong Black Cherry flavor packed into a small quart bottle. Not sure if 2 quart bottles would be better in 5 gallons but 1 quart adds enough flavor. 

My favorite Skeeter until today has been Blackberry Jam SP back sweetened with a BB Jam F-Pak. This black cherry SP "might could" give it a run for it's money. 

I still have 2 carboys of finished stabilized unflavored SP waiting patiently. I wonder what a combo Blackberry Jam / Black Cherry Juice back sweetening would taste like?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am finishing clearing my Cherry/Lemon/Lime Dragon's Blood Skeeter Pee and was thinking of doing this for back sweetening instead of just sugar. I want to wait and taste it first though before I do anything. I was thinking of possibly reducing some of the cherry juice and adding some sugar to make an F-pac for this.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Nov 24, 2012)

Brief update. Good Tasting! Added another bottle of Just Black Cherry to 5 gallons of SP. Made half sweet and left half dry. People who prefer dry wine like the dry SP much better. Although this is a clear cherry juice it did create a significant amount of fluffy lees on the bottom. I am going to add benonite today to compact lees then rack the wine.


----------

